# Rainbow Red Irians



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

I have three in my community tank and they are just as frisky and sociable as Dolphins. Despite their high energy and intensity, they are completely non-aggressive with fish of any size. The colors are spectacular and the body shape is fascinating. Does anyone else keep Rainbow fish? Are they all this cool?


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2008)

Iv heard of them and I would love to have one but my tank is to small to keep more over four fish and thats all I curently have.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes I have the Aussie Rainbows. They are rather dull, but when they begin to sawn, they gain beautiful colors. They are very active fish!


----------

